# Problem with Chorus/NTL recorder box



## MeathCommute (19 Oct 2010)

I've had my recorder box for a few months now, and by and large, I've been very pleased with it. However, in the last few weeks, I have been left distraught by the machine DELETING my full schedule from the TV Planner. I suppose it's obvious that I should be contacting UPC about it. Just wondering if anyone has any idea what could be going wrong ? I always leave the recorder plugged in


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Oct 2010)

They do updates on the box overnight which can do this according to comments I've seen on other forums. 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=54


----------



## MeathCommute (19 Oct 2010)

Many thanks for your help AlbacoreA


----------

